

Website Layouts - emilepetrone
http://designshack.co.uk/articles/layouts/10-rock-solid-website-layout-examples

======
code_duck
This is a great list. I've seen variations on all of these, and it's worth
looking through if you're interested in design.

As these are rather trendy, modern layouts favored by designers right at this
moment, though, I wouldn't really call them 'rock solid'. Let's see which ones
are still popular in three years.

------
markszcz
Awesome! I'm a coder and my design skills are close to none. I was having a
hard time visualizing what I want my future site to look like and I really
like how the site shows you a blank theoretical layout with black boxes, and
then a real life example of the final result. This will definetly be very
helpful.

------
baddox
It seems that the title should be "10 Rock Solid Landing Page Layouts,"
because most of these really have room for much content.

~~~
Charuru
Read the HN FAQ. That title is against the rules.

~~~
jpadvo
I think baddox was referring to the title of the blog post, which is "10 Rock
Solid Website Layout Examples." The HN FAQ and / or rules don't apply to
people's blogs. ;)

~~~
Dramatize
.. or "Website Landing Page Layouts"

------
christianberg
The site showcases some nice designs - but am I the only one that is a little
bit bothered by the fact that the majority of the example screenshots are
sites of web or graphic designers? It gives the impression that the web design
universe is pretty self-contained and occupied with itself.

I don't mean to be negative, the post does provide useful analysis of the
designs. I would just love to see more examples of sites that provide actual
functionality and/or information to users, instead of sites that are easy on
the eyes and showcase design skills.

------
pamelafox
Nice list - I like how it shows the basic silhouette with a real world
example. Now I just wish I could click "download" under each one and get an
HTML5 template pre-coded with the layout.

~~~
nborgo
They're all very simple grids, which is the beauty of it. You could put them
together in a couple minutes with something like 960gs or Blueprint.

------
keyle
If you're interested in further layout research,
<http://www.thegridsystem.org/> is a gold mine for that.

